# 2.4 GHz R/C Band



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

Help... 
Does anyone have any experience with 2.4 GHz R/C ??
I'm familiar with (USA) 27 MHz, 50 MHz and 75 MHz - with all the channel separation etc. I get the impression that the 2.4 GHz does not require the same channel discipline typical in the lower frequencies.
Our model boat club is planning a regatta in June - I have the responsibility for impounding radios and allocating the frequencies for the course runs. 
I don't want to appear an idiot when it comes to the 2.4 GHz band - would appreciate any comments.
Jim Mac


----------



## fishcake (Jan 29, 2007)

Jim 
Recently purchased one of these . there is an article worth reading in Model Boat Magazine. See http://www.modelboats.co.uk/news/article/mps/uan/96
Regards
Peter


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

Peter 
Many thanks for the link - unfortunately like most of the technical articles it tells me a lot I don't understand and misses my big question - do the 2.4 GHz radios need to be impounded at a regatta. I was wondering if I needed to set up another frequency board for 80 channels..... FYG I found the following on the internet on the Spektrum DSM sytem which clearly states 'up to 79 users can simultaneously operate DSM systems'. No impound. No frequency board.

http://www.rchobbies.org/spektrum.htm

There was a confirmation of same in a Q and A on Spektrum DSM in a model flight web-site. 
So at least now I won't embarass myself by thumping around the pond ripping radios off people on the 2.4 frequency.. 

BTW is this for your River Class BP tanker ?? Did you ever find plans ??
How's progress ?? 

All the best 
Jim Mac


----------



## fishcake (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Jim
Gave up on that one - However - one day!!!
At present building the billing Smit Rotterdam- Fitted a bow thruster _ all very compact, then coated the inside with poxy resin but unknown to me some entered into the motor. Had to saw it out with adapted hacksaw blade. - Could have cried, all fixed now though.
Regards
Peter


----------



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi Jim,

Who authorised the impounding of someone's R/C gear and on whose behalf is this Authority Constituted, Government Body etc., ? Is it an advantage to have one's Remote Controlled Boat working on one ''Frequency Band'' rather than another of the stated bands?. I can understand where you are coming from, in not having everyone on the same Channel or close channels thus interfeering with one another's boats etc., I had a look at the Article and it seems a great way of using the sprectum, I think the Intillegence agencies used this type of Modulation for Scrambling purposes on Short Wave one time. Pss Pss ''Who said That'' Hush Hush 
Best Regards Jim, enjoy the event .


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

fishcake said:


> Hi Jim
> Gave up on that one - However - one day!!!
> At present building the billing Smit Rotterdam- Fitted a bow thruster _ all very compact, then coated the inside with poxy resin but unknown to me some entered into the motor. Had to saw it out with adapted hacksaw blade. - Could have cried, all fixed now though.
> Regards
> Peter


Peter 
Thats a heartbreak - I did something similar to the steering gear on a plastic 'Blue Devil' destroyer kit years ago. Gave it away to someone with more patience. Glad yours worked out well. 
Cheers 
Jim Mac


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi Athinai 
Radio impound is a voluntary safety issue at most R/C club meets. It is a way to ensure that should there be multiple radios on the same channel, only one will be in use at any given time. The majority of R/C boaters and plane enthusiasts recognize it for what it is and willingly comply. 
The 2.4 GHz band is new to me and apparently works in such a way that there is no conflict in that band. And yes that higher frequency is used for hand held phones, microwaves and several other uses more attributable to James Bond than model boating... 
Cheers 
Jim Mac


----------

